# Poll: How Many Actually RP? (Not just Yiff)



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

And how often? I want to see how it correlates to the "fandom."


How the hell do you get this poll to work?

Edit: Nvm, got it to work.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

I RP often Yiff or clean.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

I got into it recently.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> I RP often Yiff or clean.


Same here ^^


I should have inputted in, also about what form do people RP in. IM? Forum? Skype? RL?


----------



## Nylak (Mar 3, 2010)

Used to RP quite a bit (on forums), don't anymore. Was never furry in nature for me.  Would be interested in trying it if I could find a good community for it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't do this stuff online. Only IRL.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Same here ^^
> 
> 
> I should have inputted in, also about what form do people RP in. IM? Forum? Skype? RL?



Forum at the time etc.


----------



## Weebz (Mar 3, 2010)

Only clean, here. I usually either RP on a forum I found not too long ago or Gaia.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Forum at the time etc.


Hmm... Want to rp? Lol



Gaia had an rp place? Never knew that. I actually got banned for posting a poll about which cartoon character was best,,, Not joking.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Are you asking who RP's in general (which includes, depending on their DM, potentially a _lot_ of people), or specifically who RP's Furry situations ALA Furry Highschool, Fantasy world predominantly filled / charactered by Furries, and so on?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Are you asking who RP's in general (which includes, depending on their DM, potentially a _lot_ of people), or specifically who RP's Furry situations ALA Furry Highschool, Fantasy world predominantly filled / charactered by Furries, and so on?


How many people actually rp, not how many people rp as furs, just like the question asks.


----------



## quayza (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Hmm... Want to rp? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Gaia had an rp place? Never knew that. I actually got banned for posting a poll about which cartoon character was best,,, Not joking.



Maybe later. Now is not a good time.
PM me if you want.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

quayza said:


> Maybe later. Now is not a good time.
> PM me if you want.


Ok, Cool ^^


So far, people are mixed... Quite surprising


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

I've RPed a few times.  Makes stuff like D&D a lot more interesting than just seeing it as something that needs to be plowed through.  Then again, I roll low characters so I often need to RP to get anything accomplished.  "My total stats are 81.  What do your main six equal?"  "Fifty eight."


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I've RPed a few times. Makes stuff like D&D a lot more interesting than just seeing it as something that needs to be plowed through. Then again, I roll low characters so I often need to RP to get anything accomplished. "My total stats are 81. What do your main six equal?" "Fifty eight."


 Honestly, having a flawed character is better than an above average or perfect character.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Very rarely do I find myself rping. I d&d sometimes when I find some players and occasionally with people online. Brings for good stories to write.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

I RP for story wise and art wise Ranging from clean to yiff


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

RPing as brings in good ideas for stories, very true... I have yet to complete a story yet. And I mean a long story.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> RPing as brings in good ideas for stories, very true... I have yet to complete a story yet. And I mean a long story.



Yeah... it really brings out the creative side in you.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> RPing as brings in good ideas for stories, very true... I have yet to complete a story yet. And I mean a long story.


I only did one 10k word story involving 5 folks, but these days my highest is now only 2k word stories, I never post them as they involve a project I have on FA


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yeah... it really brings out the creative side in you.


 Very true... I got a lot of ideas from them, myself. I just need to bring myself to bridge the gaps between the major points to actually make a decent story. I can write and all, but I often go poof after writing a page.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 3, 2010)

I do, but very rarely. Most RPers either senselessly cram their posts full of as much useless detail as possible, or senselessly bang out the first three words that come to mind. There's very little interest in making it an engaging and creative game (minus the srs bsns) anymore.

No thanks.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I only did one 10k word story involving 5 folks, but these days my highest is now only 2k word stories, I never post them as they involve a project I have on FA


 
Cool ^.=.^ I'm trying to cough up a ten page story as my first chapter of a series. I have three pages so far, all on my ipod touch.


I should check them out


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

I rped A LOT. I mean seriously, I'd get off school and stay up till 11pm rping. Not all of it was sexual. And hardly any of it was furry at the time. 

Oh do I miss Lustmora lol

But I don't rp hardly anymore cause I can't find anyone that does para rp anymore -_-


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

No, not on a forum. I've played roll playing games with rules and dice and things but it doesn't work particularly well online.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> No, not on a forum. I've played roll playing games with rules and dice and things but it doesn't work particularly well online.


 How would you rp IRL?


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> How would you rp IRL?



D&D

which I play. Although that's the extent of my RPing.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> D&D
> 
> which I play. Although that's the extent of my RPing.


 I mean how do you rp with D&D. I don't see how that concept works XD


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

also forgot to add, I have my own private chat room to do RP's


----------



## Bando (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I mean how do you rp with D&D. I don't see how that concept works XD



You make a character, and play his/her role by saying things in context to the game and your character's personalty. Decisions and choices are based off what your character would think, stuff like that. You can do voices too :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> How would you rp IRL?



LARPing


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> also forgot to add, I have my own private chat room to do RP's


XD lucky. Mostly I use meebo, which isn't that good and my MSN just plain out refuses to add people to my buddy list, which pisses the shit out of me. Why can't it do that?


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I mean how do you rp with D&D. I don't see how that concept works XD



Really.

Okay Learning Time! *RP* stands for *R*ole *P*lay. Role Play means that you take on a '*Role*' and are acting out or '*Play*ing' that role  for amusement. In D&D you take on a character and you act it out for amusement.

Am I going to fast? Should I make this more simple? Questions class? Okay we're done for the day.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Really.
> 
> Okay Learning Time! *RP* stands for *R*ole *P*lay. Role Play means that you take on a '*Role*' and are acting out or '*Play*ing' that role for amusement. In D&D you take on a character and you act it out for amusement.
> 
> Am I going to fast? Should I make this more simple? Questions class? Okay we're done for the day.


 I mean like, do you actually act it out or do you say what you're doing. I'm not stupid as you may think I may be D:<


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

I legit Roleplay in real life maybe twice a month with a good group of friends and I yiff every other night lol....


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I mean like, do you actually act it out or do you say what you're doing. I'm not stupid as you may think I may be D:<


LARPing is more towards the acting out as its stands for 
LIVE ACTION ROLE PLAYING
For D&D its more of a speaking roles

Right?


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 3, 2010)

I played D&D once. And that was enough for me. Just wasn't my thing.
I usually rp in Forums but I have rped in a chat room, pm's and im's before. 
I started out in yahoo chat rooms when you still had user created rooms. But then I moved to a more advanced chat room and then I got bored.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> LARPing is more towards the acting out as its stands for
> LIVE ACTION ROLE PLAYING
> For D&D its more of a speaking roles
> 
> Right?



For the most part speaking, similar to typing RP's.  Your DM might give you bonus' (or a smack) for prancing around the table, but they're unlikely to make you LARP unless you're in a LARP group.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I mean like, do you actually act it out or do you say what you're doing. I'm not stupid as you may think I may be D:<



Hmmm it seems that you're expressing interest in our LARP supplement course. Are you sure you want to continue? This stuff can get very advanced and I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.

*LARP* stands for *L*ive *A*ction *R*ole *P*laying. This usually does not involve dice. LARPers also get mocked alot for being  ridiculous (some of it is deserved).

Observe and take notes.

(Also I know you're probably not stupid, I just enjoy being an ass.)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> LARPing is more towards the acting out as its stands for
> LIVE ACTION ROLE PLAYING
> For D&D its more of a speaking roles
> 
> Right?


 Ohhh, okay thanks ^.=.^


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hmmm it seems that you're expressing interest in our LARP supplement course. Are you sure you want to continue? This stuff can get very advanced and I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.
> 
> *LARP* stands for *L*ive *A*ction *R*ole *P*laying. This usually does not involve dice. LARPers also get mocked alot for being ridiculous (some of it is deserved).
> 
> ...


Grrrrrr... I'm not going to hurt myself, but I will hurt you!

(I know lol, it's fun being an ass sometimes. I also know this is a double post x.x)


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Grrrrrr... I'm not going to hurt myself, but I will hurt you!
> 
> (I know lol, it's fun being an ass sometimes. I also know this is a double post x.x)



You could always edit your post...


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

Does WoW count?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You could always edit your post...


 Too late now :/



If you're rping in WoW, yes.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> You could always edit your post...



That gets tough when you want to add quotes to the edit.



Insidious_Christmas said:


> Does WoW count?



Yes, even though it's probably the least geeky option compared to what most people are suggesting.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Roleplaying > WoW. WoW is for noobs and RPing is for people with real life friends rather than people you've never meet and never will.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> Hmmm it seems that you're expressing interest in our LARP supplement course. Are you sure you want to continue? This stuff can get very advanced and I wouldn't want you to hurt yourself.
> 
> *LARP* stands for *L*ive *A*ction *R*ole *P*laying. This usually does not involve dice. LARPers also get mocked alot for being  ridiculous (some of it is deserved).
> 
> ...




LOL, that was actually really funny.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> That gets tough when you want to add quotes to the edit.



True, but it isn't really too hard. You just have to click the post you want to quote, copy the tags, and paste that onto the edit.

(For those people who don't know how to do so already)



Scotty1700 said:


> Roleplaying > WoW. WoW is for noobs and RPing is for people with real life friends rather than people you've never meet and never will.



I somewhat agree. xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> LOL, that was actually really funny.




Yes, FUNNY....not FUN. Seems too nerdy for my liking.


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Roleplaying > WoW. WoW is for noobs and RPing is for people with real life friends rather than people you've never meet and never will.


I play on a server with a lot of real life friends, most of whom I see every day. Fuck your shit


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> I play on a server with a lot of real life friends, most of whom I see every day. Fuck your shit



Well har-har-har to you too. Obviously there's a few exceptions.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

My spider-senses are tingling.


----------



## Browder (Mar 3, 2010)

By a few he means 'most people'. Do you think this guy has friends?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> By a few he means 'most people'. Do you think this guy has friends?


 He seems popular on youtube


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> By a few he means 'most people'. Do you think this guy has friends?



In real life? Probably not many.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Tommy said:


> In real life? Probably not many.


 Maybe if he dropped a few lbs...


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

Browder said:


> By a few he means 'most people'. Do you think this guy has friends?


I don't think he actually plays WoW, but no, I doubt this blob has many friends or even acquaintances.


----------



## Vikar (Mar 3, 2010)

I play proper RPGs. I hate freeform RPing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 3, 2010)

I play the classics such as Ravenloft, Vampires: The masquerade, and one that a friend of mine's actually making himself. Can't wait for him to get the copyrights for it so he can publish it


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Mar 3, 2010)

I RP a lot, but not furry related RP yet. Mostly because I'm new to the fandom.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I RP a lot, but not furry related RP yet. Mostly because I'm new to the fandom.


 Maybe I can help get you into it! XD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 3, 2010)

I RP as well, though mostly on IM clients.

I've mostly done clean RPs, and I've RP'd with a longtime friend of mine. It's there where I have been able to develop my fic-verse and characters.

It's only recently that I've done yiff RPs, which are fun in their own right. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 3, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Used to RP quite a bit (on forums), don't anymore. Was never furry in nature for me. Would be interested in trying it if I could find a good community for it.


 
Hey. :3c


----------



## Tommy (Mar 3, 2010)

BasementRaptor42 said:


> I RP a lot, but not furry related RP yet. Mostly because I'm new to the fandom.



It's pretty fun. Sometimes it gets out of hand though... at least in my experiences.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I RP as well, though mostly on IM clients.
> 
> I've mostly done clean RPs, and I've RP'd with a longtime friend of mine. It's there where I have been able to develop my fic-verse and characters.
> 
> It's only recently that I've done yiff RPs, which are fun in their own right. :3


 ^.=.^ Want to rp? I like both clean and yiff.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 3, 2010)

Heads up OP: Responding to your own thread to "I've done yiff RP's" posts with "Hey wanna RP I do clean and yiff" is bound to end... poorly.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> ^.=.^ Want to rp? I like both clean and yiff.



I don't see why not.:grin:


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Heads up OP: Responding to your own thread to "I've done yiff RP's" posts with "Hey wanna RP I do clean and yiff" is bound to end... poorly.


I'm guessing you've seen it happen before. I'm taking a grave risk and danger, how exciting!



Captain Spyro said:


> I don't see why not.:grin:


 
Okay ^^ Shall I send you my IM info?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 3, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Okay ^^ Shall I send you my IM info?



If that is what you wish, sure.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2010)

....wait what just happen?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

From what I can see, most furs that rp have played DnD. I've never realized how many people actually played that lol.

Apparently, people telling their rping experience and me asking people if they want to rp with me. I've committed a horrible crime


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 3, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ....wait what just happen?



THERE'S GONNA BE A BIG YIFF PARTY!!!!RP invite. 



Dragon-Shark said:


> From what I can see, most furs that rp have played DnD. I've never realized how many people actually played that lol.
> 
> Apparently, people telling their rping experience and me asking people if they want to rp with me. I've committed a horrible crime



Meanie.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> THERE'S GONNA BE A BIG YIFF PARTY!!!!RP invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanie.


Lol, yesh, I'm a bully.


----------



## Kregoth (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll do it every now and then, although never anything sexual. I used to role-play on forums, but have moved to instant messaging.

Edit: Well I'm kind of between a lot and occasionally. Right now I'm limited to only RPing when my friend gets online, but every time she is we RP. (Well, most of the time.)


----------



## Cjros (Mar 4, 2010)

Been a few months since I've RPed clean or otherwise. May be related to the fact I didn't have a PC until recently.
Forums / IMs / PMs. All work for me, to be honest.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

Why isn't there just a "no" answer. I don't RP but I don't wanna sound like a cock either.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 4, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> And how often? I want to see how it correlates to the "fandom."
> 
> 
> How the hell do you get this poll to work?
> ...



Casual rp everyday.  Mostly one liners in IRC.  Sometimes I feel like doing a paragraph once in a while.  Depends on my mood.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

everyonce in a while :\


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 4, 2010)

I tryed a few times, tho most ppl only show up once or twice and quit or dont show at all.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

Hai guiz wanna arrr pee?


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hai guiz wanna arrr pee?


 but I was thinking of arrr bee's D:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> but I was thinking of arrr bee's D:


I hate arby's.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate arby's.


 
Aww lol, I wonder why? :O

Does it have to do with this?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Aww lol, I wonder why? :O
> 
> Does it have to do with this?


No they just have bad food


----------



## SirRob (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to RP a lot, but it wasn't really my thing.

I still occasionally do yiff RPs with some of my furry friends though.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 4, 2010)

Eh don't really do it. I may have dragon-like qualities to my convos but they are not full blown rp's... like I'll threaten to eat my "lil fuzzy bro" if he gets out of line or let him sleep btwn my wings and crap like small dragon-like emotes to show emotions or entrances... then normal convo ensues from there. usually bout cars XD 

Tried to do full on RP once, ended up getting a story idea from the forum... but only lasted bout a week before I lost interest lol.

(They're all clean btw lol)


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 4, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> everyonce in a while :\


This


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 4, 2010)

I roleplay now and then. But never with furries.


----------



## Aden (Mar 4, 2010)

>RP

Anything past small, isolated actions? Hell naw.


----------



## Melkor (Mar 4, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It's pretty fun. Sometimes it gets out of hand though... at least in my experiences.



I don't know what your talking about XD


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 5, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Same here ^^
> 
> 
> I should have inputted in, also about what form do people RP in. IM? *Forum*? Skype? RL?



I only RP on message board forums... message board forums are the best use of the internet I've found, other than the gathering of info (oh, and a bit of online shopping, when I can't find what I need anywhere else).


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm hopefully going to RP with my friends tomorrow (IRL, not yiffing gents  ) but I have a damn open house for DeVry university tomorrow at 8:00.

Lol, halfway through post and I get a phonecall saying I'm playing in mas o menos un hora .


----------



## Seas (Mar 5, 2010)

I RP occassionally, yiff or non-yiff.
The latter usually involves multiple "episodes" of playing online (so every few afternoons of play or so), and are more interesting than the yiff ones, but those are fun too.
I have also played some tabletop rpg in the past, it was the most interesting from all the kinds I have played so far, but it's not easy to get all the people together to play (not as easy as with some online rp, at least).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 5, 2010)

Never.
I only FPS.
It's what I did a hour ago.
Sit 6 hours on CODMW2, and now it's 4:53 AM.


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

I RP'd when I was... ten, maybe.
But I tend to relish in the fact that I replaced *'s with actual verbs in the real world.

_Also looking for a, 'no' so I can state an opinion without having to be a dick._


----------



## Samiji (Mar 5, 2010)

I RP everyone once in a while with my boyfriend, but not much more then that.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 5, 2010)

*I RP(on forums) occasionally mainly clean but yiff if asked.*


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

Role-playing is fun


----------



## footfoe (Mar 5, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I used to RP a lot, but it wasn't really my thing.
> 
> I still occasionally do yiff RPs with some of my furry friends though.



cough cough


----------



## RoqsWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Occasionaly, but it's been getting less and less


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Occasionaly, but it's been getting less and less


 A tragedy


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

I wish there was someone willing to have a non-sexual roleplay with me. Typefucking is so boring.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 6, 2010)

I hate RPing


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

I like non-yiff RPing o.=.o



Ah, another tragedy there.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I wish there was someone willing to have a non-sexual roleplay with me. Typefucking is so boring.


Sorry only Do Sci-fi RPs :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sorry only Do Sci-fi RPs :V


 I just started doing sci-fi RPs. It is confusing for me so far.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I hate RPing


This


Crysix Corps said:


> Sorry only Do Sci-fi RPs :V


You mean yiffstar.





What is this faggotry


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Sorry only Do Sci-fi RPs :V


Ugh, I hate Sci-fi.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I just started doing sci-fi RPs. It is confusing for me so far.


ya gotta create grounds, or create ya own lil universe.
Mostly for me and my RP groups we used a game lil universe as a base.
Currently we are using Lost Planet as our base for our current RP
I was killed by an akrid already cause it fell on me D=


CynicalCirno said:


> This
> 
> You mean SoFurry.


Fix'd :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

I go LARPing with friends every once in a while.... but thats D&D....



Crysix Corps said:


> I was killed by an akrid already cause it fell on me D=


 i loved that game! 
how did you manage to get killed by it FALLING on you? 0_o


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> ya gotta create grounds, or create ya own lil universe.
> Mostly for me and my RP groups we used a game lil universe as a base.
> Currently we are using Lost Planet as our base for our current RP
> I was killed by an akrid already cause it fell on me D=


 I just started with some people and one of the RPs that was being planned sounded almost like Avatar, so we changed it up.

What is an akrid o.=.o


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I go LARPing with friends every once in a while.... but thats D&D....
> 
> 
> i loved that game!
> how did you manage to get killed by it FALLING on you? 0_o


we have a person who we called Judge, we RP out our parts and the judge weave the whole scenario, one person shot at a Akrid with a rocket launcher which tumbled back and crushed me, was given the last words of "OH FUCK Y-"


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we have a person who we called Judge, we RP out our parts and the judge weave the whole scenario, one person shot at a Akrid with a rocket launcher which tumbled back and crushed me, was given the last words of "OH FUCK Y-"


Sounds almost like a GM. o.=.o that seems very random


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Ugh, I hate Sci-fi.


This.
I'm by your side.



Crysix Corps said:


> Fix'd :V


It won't get worse, as the penises there are sci fi.
So, many, PENIS


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It won't get worse, as the penises there are sci fi.
> So, many, PENIS


Whats wrong about many penises? <3 lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This.
> I'm by your side.
> 
> 
> ...


too bad my RPs are non yiff :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> we have a person who we called Judge, we RP out our parts and the judge weave the whole scenario, one person shot at a Akrid with a rocket launcher which tumbled back and crushed me, was given the last words of "OH FUCK Y-"


ROFLMAO! thats terrible! XD i wouldve just punched the judge in the gut and told him "uh NO!"

Me and my buds RP a lil diferently.... some of these guys are pyros and like to use fireworks for fire spells..... you also have to wear some DECENT armour because we use wooden swords and dont hold back.... (no headshots though. we decided on that rule once someone got hurt... >.>)


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Personally for me, non-yiff RPs are much better than just yiff RPs. I do like RPs that are mostly non-yiff but has some yiff in it, not dominating the entire story.



LARP sounds freaking intense o.=.O


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Sounds almost like a GM. o.=.o that seems very random


its close to D&D idea
and I was crushed by this





A GIANT FUCKING WORM AKRID



Usarise said:


> ROFLMAO! thats terrible! XD i wouldve just  punched the judge in the gut and told him "uh NO!"
> 
> Me and my buds RP a lil diferently.... some of these guys are pyros and  like to use fireworks for fire spells..... you also have to wear some  DECENT armour because we use wooden swords and dont hold back.... (no  headshots though. we decided on that rule once someone got hurt...  >.>)


well our Judge/GM had a map of where we were the whole time, I was behind the Worm Akrid digging for my dropped Machine Gun when it fell back


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its close to D&D idea
> and I was crushed by this
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is some weird judge there!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Whats wrong about many penises? <3 lol


WHAT IS THIS
A PERSON
Tell me about yourself, you sure like penises.



Crysix Corps said:


> too bad my RPs are non yiff :V


Worser - the yiff saves the RPs. Without it, they are gray, boring and faggots okay? HURR HURR HURR



Crysix Corps said:


> its close to D&D idea
> and I was crushed by this
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a worm that is what they put in subway's sandviches.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Worser - the yiff saves the RPs. Without it, they are gray, boring and faggots okay? HURR HURR HURR


I like my Dull boring Gray non yiff RPs :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> LARP sounds freaking intense o.=.O


 it is.  the guys i go with are freakin insane!  they rock! 



Crysix Corps said:


> well our Judge/GM had a map of where we were the whole time, I was behind the Worm Akrid digging for my dropped Machine Gun when it fell back


 cool since ours is live action we have a very good map of the areas we use.  My favorite ones that we've RP'd in are this HUGE clearing with a lake in the woods, this old abandoned quarry, and an old burned out factory building.....  I love the factory though! it compliments my character!  Drow Necrodin.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I like my Dull boring Gray non yiff RPs :V


 Those sound exciting.




Insane people DO make things better.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> I like my Dull boring Gray non yiff RPs :V


Ah then it's fine. 

No
Chocolate Rain


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Insane people DO make things better.


yeah ^^   luckily theyre somewhat smart and know what a really BAD idea is....   they wanted to use metal weapons once but thank god they realized someone WILL get hurt with that...


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Ah then it's fine.
> 
> No
> Chocolate Rain


no, Canada :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRQdkayp9LE


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yeah ^^ luckily theyre somewhat smart and know what a really BAD idea is.... they wanted to use metal weapons once but thank god they realized someone WILL get hurt with that...


Retarded people... Now that's different


Canada? Do not speak that accursed name here. :0


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Retarded people... Now that's different
> 
> 
> Canada? Do not speak that accursed name here. :0


 lol no.... they arent retarded.  they just dont have a lot of common sense... hence why we all dress up as elves and beat eachother with wooden swords in the middle of the woods and throw up fireworks.

CANADA?! THOU SHALT NOT SPEAK OF THE FORBIDDEN LAND!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> no, Canada :V
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRQdkayp9LE


Sorry I am not canadian. Not even CLOSE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI
Here, for you.
It contains penis. 
If you like teetees so much you will also like penis.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry I am not canadian. Not even CLOSE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI
> Here, for you.
> It contains penis.
> If you like teetees so much you will also like penis.


 What is a "teetee"


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Sorry I am not canadian. Not even CLOSE.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI
> Here, for you.
> It contains penis.
> If you like teetees so much you will also like penis.


=3 I catalog all the Rick Rolls
and I'm not the average Fur fag :V


Dragon-Shark said:


> What is a "teetee"


Dont you dare dont know TeeTee means Tits


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> =3 I catalog all the Rick Rolls
> and I'm not the average Fur fag :V
> 
> Dont you dare dont know TeeTee means Tits


I'm not American x.=.x I thought it was titties.


Okay than, I like big teetees *In thick foreign accent*


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I'm not American x.=.x


its not american :V


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> its not american :V


 Whatever! I need an excuse >.=.>


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What is a "teetee"


Replace "ee" with "i" in teetees.



Crysix Corps said:


> =3 I catalog all the Rick Rolls
> and I'm not the average Fur fag :V
> 
> Dont you dare dont know TeeTee means Tits


Your Rick Rolls catalog has some gay filter effects that ONLY FAGS USE IN VEGAS.
But wait, you ARE a furry. Share Share, how did you become a furry?



Dragon-Shark said:


> Whatever! I need an excuse >.=.>


Sage
Your argument is invalid


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Replace "ee" with "i" in teetees.


I kind of realized that lol. Funny how I never noticed... I thought it was some kind of a shirt or something.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Replace "ee" with "i" in teetees.


 just like Roman! 

im American FTW.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> But wait, you ARE a furry. Share Share, how did you become a furry?


Was declared to be furry for being a sonic fan :V
I have yet to say I am one,


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Was declared to be furry for being a sonic fan :V
> I have yet to say I am one,


 Sonic or Shadow? answer correctly or die.

and you are def a furry.


----------



## HappyBat (Mar 6, 2010)

I normally rp a lot of fantasy some times yiff or so but I am mostly stuck DMing for a lot of rps I do not mind it, it just becomes very boring being in control of the rp all the time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> I kind of realized that lol. Funny how I never noticed... I thought it was some kind of a shirt or something.


Tee shirt?
That would rock?



Usarise said:


> just like Roman!
> 
> im American FTW.


what

I'm patriotic and national israelifag, and I know most of the answers to filthy lies about my country.



Crysix Corps said:


> Was declared to be furry for being a sonic fan :V
> I have yet to say I am one,


Well, if you have furry teetees in your avatar and signature then you are 100% Yiff hornyfurry.
Who would be a fan of sonic, there are much better games. Like millitaryfaggy games - BF2.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sonic or Shadow? answer correctly or die.
> 
> and you are def a furry.


Shadow is SO much cooler than Sonic, one day, Sonic will get FAT from all those chili dogs.



It sucks to have a northern counterpart of your country who makes you look bad.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Sonic or Shadow? answer correctly or die.
> 
> and you are def a furry.


Knuckles, 
and I'm not a furry till I say I am.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> It sucks to have a northern counterpart of your country who makes you look bad.


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What do you mean by that?


 North Korea...



Have you seen the North Korea cartoon thread in this forum?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> and I'm not the average Fur fag :V



By that you mean that you are not a furry like others - but STILL a furry.
You did say you are a furry.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Knuckles,
> and I'm not a furry till I say I am.


 wrong answer. Knuckles is a fag.  Rouge FTW

and your dont have a choice anymore.  you have furry tits in you avi and sig.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wrong answer. Knuckles is a fag. Rouge FTW
> 
> and your dont have a choice anymore. you have furry tits in you avi and sig.


What are you talking about? Knuckles is my favorite character too and he is no fag! You are the fag D:<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> North Korea...
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the North Korea cartoon thread in this forum?


Nope, I didn't.
I can't really find the country to believe..
North Korea will be banned if the will use a nuclear weapon.
A country that starts a war with a nuclear ballistic missile will be deleted from the map in 30 minutes.


Dragon-Shark said:


> What are you talking about? Knuckles is my favorite character too and he is no fag! You are the fag D:<


Every sonic character is fag- wait. One is not.
PINGAS PINGAS PINGAS PINGAS
Dr. Robotnik rules.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> What are you talking about? Knuckles is my favorite character too and he is no fag! You are the fag D:<


 nope.  Knuckles sucks. 
the hierarchy is such:


Shadow
Rogue
Eggman
Chaos
Tails
Sonic
Knuckles


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nope.  Knuckles sucks.
> the hierarchy is such:
> 
> 
> ...



What with this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-5i0g7whzY
ROBOTNIKROBOTNIK

SnooPINGAS USUAL I SEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> nope. Knuckles sucks.
> the hierarchy is such:
> 
> 
> ...


You kidding? You want to get a cap in your ass, fool!!!!???


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> You kidding? You want to get a cap in your ass, fool!!!!???


 You want one in yours?!?!  THATS THE WAY IT IS!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> You want one in yours?!?!  THATS THE WAY IT IS!


MAH BOY
THAT'S WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> MAH BOY
> THAT'S WHAT ALL TRUE WARRIORS STRIVE FOR!


 WARRIORS FTW! RAWWWWWRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> WARRIORS FTW! RAWWWWWRRRRRR!!!!!


What
I just said warriors and you with your full blown furry pride shout RAAAAAAAAAWR.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What
> I just said warriors and you with your full blown furry pride shout RAAAAAAAAAWR.


 Rawr is not furry pride.  its the sound an angry yeti makes right before the kill. Honor thy arctic ancestors!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 6, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Rawr is not furry pride.  its the sound an angry yeti makes right before the kill. Honor thy arctic ancestors!


Veveveveve PEACE!
There is no yeti.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I wish there was someone willing to have a non-sexual roleplay with me. Typefucking is so boring.



Plenty of roleplay sites that don't allow such a thing (G), require a "mature" tag (R), or simply "fade to black" (PG-13).  Depends where you go, and sex is never a "requirement" for roleplay.  None of the RP message boards I frequent are "yiff-centric".




Dragon-Shark said:


> I like non-yiff RPing o.=.o
> 
> 
> 
> *Ah, another tragedy there.*



Like I said to Shenzi, lots of sites out there that don't involve yiff.




Crysix Corps said:


> Sorry only Do Sci-fi RPs :V



What does that have to do with yiff?




Dragon-Shark said:


> I just started doing sci-fi RPs. *It is confusing for me so far.*



Need any help, I'm a sci-fi junkie... AKA, a writer of the subject.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Need any help, I'm a sci-fi junkie... AKA, a writer of the subject.



He can blame me for that one. We just started a sci-fi RP.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> He can blame me for that one. We just started a sci-fi RP.


 Haha, it's not bad, I like it. Just confusing for a first-timer like me.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Haha, it's not bad, I like it. Just confusing for a first-timer like me.



^_^

It's understandable. Just be glad we haven't done hard sci-fi yet. No need to bring techno-babble onto you.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> ^_^
> 
> It's understandable. Just be glad we haven't done hard sci-fi yet. No need to bring techno-babble onto you.


 Oh God XD Maybe when I get used to this one first, than we can advance to that.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Oh God XD Maybe when I get used to this one first, than we can advance to that.



We'll see, sci-fi virgin. :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> We'll see, sci-fi virgin. :3


 Lol XD

I guess you could say that


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> What does that have to do with yiff?


its cause its a Non yiff RP :V


----------



## Seriman (Mar 6, 2010)

I've only done yiff RP. But since I do like it a lot, I'm guaranteed to do some clean stuff somewhere down the line...


----------



## Tommy (Mar 6, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've only done yiff RP. But since I do like it a lot, I'm guaranteed to do some clean stuff somewhere down the line...



Clean RP is always fun.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Clean RP is always fun.



This I can attest to.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm always up for a RP, clean or yiffy murry purry goodness ^_^. Just contact me any way you see fit and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm always up for a RP, clean or yiffy murry purry goodness ^_^. Just contact me any way you see fit and I'll see what I can do.


>[ git and go organize an orgy like ya always do


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 7, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> >[ git and go organize an orgy like ya always do



Just offering my services ^_^

and being an e-whore


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 7, 2010)

Dragon-Shark said:


> Same here ^^
> 
> 
> I should have inputted in, also about what form do people RP in. IM? Forum? Skype? RL?



Skype is an IM duh.


Anyway, I RP sometimes, Yiff and not yiff. Via IM's mainly.


----------

